# Sunday's Show and Tell...10/28/18...Halloween!



## jd56 (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy Halloween boys and girls.
Hope your bike baskets get filled to the rim this week.

Sorry for the delay this morning, I overslept.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 28, 2018)

awesome amber glass reflector.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 28, 2018)

For my DD 2 speed install.


----------



## stoney (Oct 28, 2018)

My only pick this week--original can


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Went to Atlanta yesterday to visit my son and picked this up. Dec '49 serial ('50 model). No rivet seat, no decal on guard, early tank decals, and no script brake lever. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Went to Atlanta yesterday to visit my son and picked this up. Dec '49 serial ('50 model). No rivet seat, no decal on guard, early tank decals, and no script brake lever. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 890903
> 
> ...



Love the Pre-51 Phantoms, the green one being even better!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 28, 2018)

Local score. 51 phantom.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Some finds from Memory Lane on Friday. Fork threader, ND locknut wrench, set of Park wrenches, Park stand, 1971 Typhoon and 1964 Fiesta.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 28, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Some finds from Memory Lane on Friday. Fork threader, ND locknut wrench, set of Park wrenches, Park stand, 1971 Typhoon and 1964 Fiesta.
> 
> View attachment 890923
> 
> ...




I love that typhoon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 28, 2018)

Long spring saddle carcass and dehorning saw.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 28, 2018)

Picked up a few bikes...these bikes have been in boxes since the early 1980's...here are a few of the parts in the haul.

















DD Ranger tank...







Very excited to begin building up these two bikes...Chicago topper has a copyright date of 1935...


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a couple of weeks to catch up on.........went to pick up a sign and ended up with a couple of bonus Gargoyle cans..







Mobiloil Keyhole Lollipop, the big one...



1941 Cycle Truck from the Cabe, the dogs are loving it...



Cox Shrike tether car.







German tinplate missing the motor and a cheap Chinese clown rider, it has a cool forward/backward/spin-around movement I could not resist.



Snappy dresser..



Two perfect display stands from Kris in Belgium.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 28, 2018)

got this original blue 39 schwinn DX this week  :eek::eek::eek:  happy Halloween


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 28, 2018)

Damn. Some major scores this week. Gotta love it.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> View attachment 891213


----------



## tryder (Oct 28, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> View attachment 891213



'41 Custom Deluxe? SWEET!!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 28, 2018)

tryder said:


> '41 Custom Deluxe? SWEET!!!!!



Close,40 sedan deluxe. 41 doesn't have running boards.


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 28, 2018)

Leather seating harvested from antique bar stools for recovering pan type antique bicycle seats as well as a near new condition Philco 19" Predicta television from the 1950's with rare optional stand. How















 far we have come!


----------



## geosbike (Oct 28, 2018)

nice predicta tv


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2018)

OOOh, I got this 1915 Chief badge from the Davis Sewing Machine Co. in Dayton, OH.
thru patric @hoofhearted 
*I am thankful.*
*


*


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 28, 2018)

Picked up this clean 1920 Flying Arrow sled, with wood rails.
Always buying nice, 

unique sleds and ride on stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Oct 28, 2018)

A big thank you and two thumbs up to @New Mexico Brant for the 36 Huffman shirt. The shirt and I on the world famous Giant Dipper Roller coaster today.  Dad got to get one big boy ride in.


----------



## kreika (Oct 28, 2018)

Mesinger sliding rail for my Deluxe Pacemaker.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 28, 2018)

My pick up this week is a 1953 JC Higgins Regal Deluxe.  Extra Clean 100% original and with the batwing headlight!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> View attachment 891213





Oh my oh my! Is that the Barn find?


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 28, 2018)

Haven't had a lot of time for bikes lately, and couldn't pull off setting up at Memory Lane this fall, but I did manage to go for a few hours Friday morning before work. A big thanks to @npence for working with me on the 38 Zep, boy am I stoked to be the next caretaker of this one! Love the colors! Also picked up a nice Lil Tiger and a Pixie project for my little guy. Found some park cone wrenches and some cable covers for a stingray project in the works. Some great finds out there this week guys, and I'm so glad Memory Lane happened, and looking forward to the spring! Joe


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 29, 2018)

Some highlights of what I brought back from N. of Dallas Saturday night. OG "tells a story" paint, 41 CWC Roadmaster, another Silvertowns sign, along with assorted smalls.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 29, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> My pick up this week is a 1953 JC Higgins Regal Deluxe.  Extra Clean 100% original and with the batwing headlight!
> 
> View attachment 891452
> 
> ...



Warms my heart to see bikes this original, complete and clean still out there. We all strive to find them like this. Congrads!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> Some highlights of what I brought back from N. of Dallas Saturday night. OG "tells a story" paint, 41 CWC Roadmaster, another Silvertowns sign, along with assorted smalls.
> 
> View attachment 891637
> 
> ...



Holly Molly!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 29, 2018)

Just one item for me. A women's Everlast exercise band found at goodwill for .99 cents.





This Item is not all that interesting by itself, but this it why it was purchased. Several years ago I bought this garage made laser guided, and red dot scope sling shot. I remember I read a article in some sporting magazine about the guy who was making them, and just had to order one. I bought this exercise item just for the bands, and they seem to be stronger than the originals. After getting home, I cut them to length and restored this old sling shot.









In this photo note the guided lases mark on the wall. Once adjusted the sling shot hits very closely to this mark.





From what I remember the sling shot was very accurate. It works on a dual pivot design. The laser guides and red dot sight both move left and right, and also pivot up and down depending on the angle the pouch is pulled.

It was a cool little gadget that allowed me to shoot more accurately than using sight alone. I have not used this in some time, but am looking forward to playing with it again. I remember I used to consistently hit beverage cans at about 50-70 feet using gravel pebbles. I have enough tubing now for a few more old sling shots once I find them, I have another somewhere that shoots arrows that are attached to a fishing reel, and is used for bow fishing. It has been used to bring in Invasive Asian Carp over 3 feet long in the past. In my state they're open game in many areas as they are a threat to the great lakes, and decimate the natural game fish populations.

The ones I get do not go to waste, and they get composted into fertilizer under a thick bed of wood chips. The land they get used on sits a top a sandstone base, and the soil is very shallow. The composted fish have been used to fertilize all the new plants and trees, and also get spread across the lawn in fall. The land borders a river, who's waters  eventually drain past Mississippi and Louisiana into the gulf of Mexico. The compost fertilizer is more environmental friendly than the use of chemical alternatives.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: I just found the original article I read it was in "Field and Stream" in 2010. I ordered the sling shot immediately after reading this article.

https://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2010/12/aint-your-grandpas-slingshot

And some later you tube videos showing how well it works.











Note I had to edit the dates in my original post, as I thought I bought this slingshot at a earlier date than originally described. I never tried to hit pencils, but cans were pretty easy.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Oct 29, 2018)

1959 custom craft


----------



## stoney (Oct 29, 2018)

T.J. Higgins said:


> 1959 custom craft
> 
> View attachment 891864
> 
> ...




Very nice, is that all original?


----------



## kreika (Oct 29, 2018)

T.J. Higgins said:


> 1959 custom craft
> 
> View attachment 891864
> 
> ...




Love that Merc outboard.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Oct 29, 2018)

stoney said:


> Very nice, is that all original?



trailers been repainted and lower unit on outboard. rest is all original.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> t. I remember I read a article in some sporting magazine about the guy who was making them, and just had to order one.



That is an awesome slingshot; I would have loved that as a kid.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2018)

Where is all the Memory Lane booty?!  Am I missing a post somewhere else?  Lets see the goods!


----------



## morton (Oct 30, 2018)

T.J. Higgins said:


> 1959 custom craft
> 
> View attachment 891864
> 
> ...




What is it about older things like boats, bikes, cars, etc  that they all see to have more personity than newer "stuff?'

My Kia van is faster, safer, more comfortable, reliable and virtually mantenance free yet I always wish I still had my MGa roasters and coupe.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 30, 2018)

Some highlights of what I brought back from N. of Dallas. Nice set of early Seiss Streamlines. w/original brackets and wiring. Just need a good cleaning. Those are reflections in the lenses, no chips.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 30, 2018)

lookin' for a good read...eh!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> lookin' for a good read...eh!
> 
> View attachment 892251




can you take a close up pic of that morrow pendant?


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Barn fresh. That may be all it has going for it!


----------

